# Website Advice, Please



## fotolady85 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I'm shopping around for a new photography website.  I don't have the budget for a Livebooks site, but I like the look and style of their layout.  I found a site called http://www.qufoto.com but I haven't heard a lot about it.  Does anyone use it / know if it's legit?

Thanks!
-Ann


----------



## Chris Stegner (Jan 28, 2009)

I love this site, and it's $100 a year with unlimited bandwidth and unlimited storage. You can even sell your stuff via the galleries, although I'm not at this time.

Zenfolio

Here's my galleries on Zenfolio


----------

